# Still no light



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

Brand new ballast 36w 2x18

New Starters 

New Bulbs 2x18w t8

Still no light ! any ideas anyone ?

Thanks james


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

ok took the starters out and now i just have a flicker of light at either end of the bulb


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe something is backward or loose?


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

could it be that i have the live in and the out the wrong way round on the ballast ? 

thanks james


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

ok so its not the balast.

have put one starter in. one light works.

2 starters. nothing.

Anybody got anymore ideas ?


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

Under the impression that a different type of starter for 2 bulbs ?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Have you tried moving the starter that works to the other socket to see if it makes the other light come on instead?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I would get a voltage or amp meter and check your wires. See what's getting power and what's not.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> Have you tried moving the starter that works to the other socket to see if it makes the other light come on instead?


Yes it does both starters work in both sockets


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Both starters work in both sockets, but the lights don't work?

There is a spot of corrosion or a broken wire in there someplace.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

It was the starters, got new starters (for double rather than single bulbs) and it works fine now. Thanks for the advice. We are getting there at last


----------

